# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Dutch - Nederlands

## Spyguy

*CAT*
CAT staat voor Cycle Adjustment Technique (Cyclus AanpassingTechniek). Het werkt op basis van het aanpassen van je slaapcyclussen om je te helpen om bewuster te worden tijdens de laatste paar REM-cyclussen van je slaap. CAT is een van de minder populaire en nieuwere technieken door een paar van de nadelen die eraan vastkleven, bijvoorbeeld slaapverlies. Hoewel CAT wel nadelen heeft, is het erg betrouwbaar en kun je veel lucide dromen krijgen met behulp van deze techniek

*De Eerste Week van CAT*
De eerste week van CAT gaat er volledig over om je slaapcyclus aan te passen, wat betekent dat je gedurende deze tijd niet lucide zal worden van CAT. Het enige wat je hoeft te doen, is om een alarm te zetten, 90 minuten voordat je normaal gesproken op zou staan. Doe dit gedurende zeven dagen.

*Nu begint het...*
Na een week lang elke dag 90 minuten eerder op te staan, kun je nu weer je normale tijden aanhouden, maar je moet om de dag nog steeds 90 minuten eerder je wekker zetten. Het is aan te raden om een paar Reality Checks te doen wanneer je opstaat.

*Voorbeeld van een CATschema Na De Eerste Week*

*Maandag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 8:00
*Dinsdag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 6:30
*Woensdag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 8:00
*Donderdag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 6:30
*Vrijdag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 8:00
*Zaterdag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 6:30
*Zondag:* Slaap van 23:00 tot 8:00

*Hints*
Als je van plan bent om CAT voor een langere tijd te gebruiken, dan is het aan te raden om elke paar maanden een keer de eerste week te herhalen. Dit is om de techniek de 'verversen' en hem dus succesvol te houden.

Je mag zo nu en dan best een keer uitslapen, maar niet te vaak.

Als je je moe voelt en je niet meer kunt concentreren, dan kun je beter stoppen met CAT en een andere techniek proberen.

Voordat je op een normale dag naar bed gaat, kun je jezelf het best vertellen dat je vroeg opstaat hoewel je dat niet doet. Dit verhoogt de kans om lucide te worden.

----------


## Spyguy

*DEILD*

DEILD staat voor Dream Exit Initiated Lucid Dream (een lucide droom die je begint nadat je ontwaakt uit een andere droom). DEILD wordt ookwel 'Dream Chaining' ('dromen aan elkaar rijgen') genoemd. Een DEILD is eigenlijk een verkorte WILD. DEILD heeft de mogelijkheid om je meerdere lucide dromen per nacht te geven. Deze techniek maakt gebruik van het feit dat je brein na het ontwaken uit een droom nog een tijdje in zijn 'droomstand' blijft staan, zolang je je niet te veel beweegt. Omdat je brein nog steeds REM-golven gebruikt, is het redelijk makkelijk om terug te vallen in een droom zonder je lichaam te hoeven bedotten om in slaap te vallen. Aan het einde van een REM-fase zul je echter niet kunnen DEILDen. Als je de juiste timing hebt en in staat bent om bewust te blijven terwijl je terug in slaap valt, zul je erachter komen dat het relatief makkelijk is om lucide te dromen.

Achtergrond
De DEILD-techniek bestaat al enige tijd. Veel lucide dromers zijn zelf tegen deze techniek aangelopen in hun zoektocht naar LDs. Dr. Steven LaBerge heeft deze technieken ook in een paar van zijn boeken beschreven.

*Voorbereiding*
Het herinneren van je dromen
Om te kunnen DEILDen moet je goed in staat zijn om je dromen te herinneren. Niet om je DEILD-ervaringen te onthouden, maar omdat je je goed genoeg bewust moet zijn van je dromen om je te realizeren wanneer er een zojuist geëindigd is. Het is ideaal om jezelf te leren om je je dromen goed te herinneren, want het is makkelijker om terug in een droom te vervallen als je vorige droom nog goed in je geheugen ligt, in tegenstelling tot het visualizeren van een compleet nieuwe (wat ook mogelijk is als je dat prefereert).

Wakker worden na een droom
Gezien het feit dat DEILD gebruikt maakt van je mogelijkheid om wakker te worden na het einde van een droom, moet je dat natuurlijk regelmatig doen. Veel mensen worden kort wakker nadat een droom eindigt, maar zijn zich daar niet van bewust. Er zijn een paar manieren om je hier bewust van te worden:

- Sommige mensen gebruiken een alarm om hen gedurende de nacht wakker te maken. Een trillende telefoon kan ook gebruikt worden. Je hebt hiervoor een alarm nodig dat zichzelf uitzet na een paar seconden. Hoe korter het alarm duurt hoe beter, want je wil er niet te veel last van hebben. Zet het alarm om af te gaan na 3-6 uur aan slaap. Je zult moeten experimenteren om erachter te komen wat voor jou het beste werkt. Als je wilt, kun je het ook zetten om daarna elk halfuur af te gaan, om je een betere kans te geven om wakker te worden na een droom.

- Sommige mensen trainen zichzelf om het aanzicht van hun gesloten oogleden te herkennen, want dat geeft hen het signaal dat ze wakker zijn geworden. Om dit te doen, moet je je ogen eerst sluiten voordat je gaat slapen. Besteed ongeveer een minuut aan het bestuderen van je oogleden. Na enige tijd zou je direct moeten herkennen, zelfs wanneer je nog slaperig bent, dat je ogen gesloten zijn. Dat is een signaal dat je zojuist wakker bent geworden uit een droom.

Als je er geen zin in hebt om wakker gemaakt te worden door een alarm, kun je proberen om een paar uur vroeger naar bed te gaan. Bij veel mensen zorgt dit ervoor dat ze gedurende de nacht vaker wakker worden.

Een andere manier om het alarm achterwege te laten is door gebruik te maken van autosuggestie. Met deze methode bedenk een korte zin (je 'mantra') die je intentie opsomt, in dit geval om na elke droom wakker te worden. Een voorbeeld van een mantra die je kunt gebruiken is 'ik zal wakker worden na elke droom.' Om het meeste uit je autosuggestie te halen moet je je mantra meerdere keren per dag veel herhalen. Hoe vaker je dit doet, hoe beter en sneller het zal werken. Een goede manier om zeker te weten dat je het genoeg doet is om het elke keer te herhalen:
- als je naar de badkamer gaat.
- als je in een rij moet wachten, of andere tijd waarin je niks nuttigs doet.
- als je door een gang loopt.
- als je je klaarmaakt om naar bed te gaan.
- gedurende een paar minuten terwijl je in bed ligt.

*Hoe werkt het DEILDen*

Wanneer je je dromen goed genoeg herinnert en wanneer je vaak bewust wakker wordt uit een droom, ben je klaar om te beginnen met DEILDen! Als je het goed doet, duurt het gehele proces minder dan een minuut na het wakker worden tot aan het lucide dromen.

Je wordt wakker na een droom. Probeer nu stil te blijven liggen en voorkom dat je je ogen opent. Hoewel het krabben aan je neus of een beetje rondbewegen je kans niet verpest, kan je brein uit zijn REM-stand komen als je te wakker wordt. Je moet wel wakker worden, maar probeer je brein in zijn 'dromerige' stand te houden.

Nu zal een droom zich om je heen vormen. Op dit punt kan het zijn dat je Hypnagogische Hallucinaties ervaart, gezien het feit dat DEILD een vorm van WILD is.

Tips om stil te blijven liggen
- Als je het moeilijk vindt om stil te blijven liggen, kun je autosuggestie ook gebruiken om dat doel in je geheugen te prenten.
- Een andere nuttige manier is om twee alarmen te zetten, één daarvan vijftien minuten voor je DEILD-poging. Ga opnieuw slapen nadat het afgaat, maar prent jezelf goed in het geheugen dat je stil wilt blijven liggen. Om je deze affirmatie zo kort voor de DEILD-poging gebruikt, ligt het nog vers op je geheugen.

Tips voor het toetreden in de droom
- Je kunt je eigen droomscenario gebruiken door het te visualizeren terwijl je wacht op het vormen van een droom. Dit is moeilijker dan het terugtreden in de droom waar je net uit komt.
- Je kunt terugtreden in je vorige droom door er simpelweg aan te denken. De meeste mensen vinden dat de makkelijkste manier om te DEILDen.
- Als je een meer tactiel persoon bent, kun je het gevoel van beweging of dat van het aanraken van iets gebruiken om in een droom te komen. Als een toegevoegde bonus: wanneer je deze beweging of dit object ook echt 'voelt', weet je direct dat je in een droom zit. Dit werkt dus ook gelijk als een RC (Reality Check).
- Wees jezelf bewust van neppe ontwakingen. Veel WILDs beginnen daarmee. Als je denkt dat de DEILD mislukt is, controleer dat dan eerst met behulp van een RC.

Rijgen

Veel mensen gebruiken DEILD niet als een manier om lucide te worden, maar als een methode om lucide te blijven. Dromers (vooral degenen die nieuw zijn in het lucide dromen) worden vaak snel wakker nadat ze lucide worden. De DEILD-techniek staat een dromer toe om terug te gaan in zijn droom en hem te hervatten. Je doet dit wanneer je je realizeert dat je droom eindigt. Je kan dit bijvoorbeeld weten wanneer het droomscenario vervaagt en je dat niet tegen kan houden. Focus je aandacht dan op het wakker worden en stil liggen, terwijl je je ook focust op de overblijfselen van je droom die je kunt gebruiken om je droom weer te betreden.

----------

